# anemone



## scott (Mar 23, 2008)

i had my pinktip get sucked in my powerhead i got it out but will it die?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It depends on the damage done by the powerhead. Look carefully to where it got sucked in, both sides of the material that it got sucked through if possible. If there is tissue damage, the prognosis isn't good.

Best of luck.


----------

